# Club America OC



## Snchz13 (Apr 10, 2019)

The official Club America Academy now Nido Aguila is looking for players.
Boys and Girls 2010 and older.  We practice in Santa Ana.  Very nice turf field at Centennial Regional Park.  

We have qualified licensed coaches who coach club soccer or have coached club soccer.  

We do not charge what “clubs” charge though.  This space is for player development.  

Contact us for more info:
Sanchez613@att.net
(714) 878-9986


----------



## mlx (Apr 10, 2019)

Is it related to the actual Club America (Liga MX) ?


----------



## Snchz13 (Apr 10, 2019)

mlx said:


> Is it related to the actual Club America (Liga MX) ?


Yes, it’s an official “school”.   There’s 3 in Southern CA. El Monte, Hesperia and now Orange County.


----------



## Kg9-11 (Apr 12, 2019)

Do you have a website ? Alot of test seem to be popping up cleaing affilitation.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 12, 2019)

Kg9-11 said:


> Do you have a website ? Alot of test seem to be popping up cleaing affilitation.


Many of the MX clubs with “affiliation” seem to lack websites. Should be a big priority - if you want to look professional. I would have expected professional clubs who lend out their brand/logo to keep track of things like that


----------



## focomoso (Apr 15, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Many of the MX clubs with “affiliation” seem to lack websites. Should be a big priority - if you want to look professional. I would have expected professional clubs who lend out their brand/logo to keep track of things like that


I don't know about this case specifically, but the clubs don't usually "lend" out their logo. They charge a licensing fee for its use a usually have no other involvement than that.


----------



## GKDad65 (Apr 15, 2019)

How do you say, "Kool-Aid" in Spanish?


----------



## coachsamy (Apr 15, 2019)

GKDad65 said:


> How do you say, "Kool-Aid" in Spanish?


Kool-Aid with a spanish accent.


----------



## Snchz13 (Apr 16, 2019)

Kg9-11 said:


> Do you have a website ? Alot of test seem to be popping up cleaing affilitation.


We will have our website ready soon.  We are really new.  Getting our site ready, getting kids ready.  Once we have 60 kids in the system, we get a “grand opening” and coaches from Mexico come and do the opening( no, not the main coaches*we wish*, the youth academy coaches and scouts).


----------



## Snchz13 (Apr 16, 2019)

focomoso said:


> I don't know about this case specifically, but the clubs don't usually "lend" out their logo. They charge a licensing fee for its use a usually have no other involvement than that.


  Pretty much, there is a yearly licensing fee, and we use their logo, uniforms, etc.  We get a coaching curriculum and methodology  that they want us to go by, and they come and visit every 6 months or every year, depending how big you are(which we have to cover their expenses)  There’s also big discounts on tournaments sponsored by them.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Apr 16, 2019)

For anyone and everyone in club soccer that talks about 'player development' being their focus, I can count on one hand the number of teams/clubs that I've seen in the last 4 years that have an on-field product which clearly shows that player development is their true focus. Most of us that have been involved in club soccer for any length of time understand this. 

Perhaps this new club will be another one; good luck to them.


----------



## timbuck (Apr 16, 2019)

Paul Spacey said:


> For anyone and everyone in club soccer that talks about 'player development' being their focus, I can count on one hand the number of teams/clubs that I've seen in the last 4 years that have an on-field product which clearly shows that player development is their true focus. Most of us that have been involved in club soccer for any length of time understand this.
> 
> Perhaps this new club will be another one; good luck to them.


Do you mean the coaches don’t help much?
Or that by “development” they really make their team better by recruiting?


----------



## Paul Spacey (Apr 16, 2019)

timbuck said:


> Do you mean the coaches don’t help much?
> Or that by “development” they really make their team better by recruiting?


Both.

Coaches who only recruit are easy to spot. Just watch/listen to them on the sideline (often they look like Uncle Buck and sound like Donald Trump). They from winning/successful teams and good luck to them but they have little idea about how to develop players (they would argue that they don’t need to if they can recruit the best ones).

There is no universally accepted correct way to do it and recruitment is obviously a part of development (keeping a roster of a similar standard of players promotes competition between them and this enhances improvement). In that sense, recruitment is necessary.

However, to the point of the on-field product; even with teams who recruit the best players, often watching them you see a safe, run and gun style where players take no risks and rely on rapid forwards to win games with long balls. There’s no real development in that; sure, they win most of the time but at what cost? If this country was rolling out bucketloads of talented players who can compete on the elite stage, you’d have an argument that the recruitment and development system and process in youth soccer is working.

It’s an endless discussion and one with so many viewpoints. In the end we all have to do what we believe is best for the players we coach.


----------



## Kg9-11 (Apr 16, 2019)

Paul Spacey said:


> Both.
> 
> Coaches who only recruit are easy to spot. Just watch/listen to them on the sideline (often they look like Uncle Buck and sound like Donald Trump). They from winning/successful teams and good luck to them but they have little idea about how to develop players (they would argue that they don’t need to if they can recruit the best ones).
> 
> ...





Nothing wrong with recruting players. I know of a of team that has coaches just like you say. That team produces more top talent then any other team, at least on the girls side. Not all players can be developed. Alot of kids that are young are just athletic doesn't mean they are soccer players.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Apr 16, 2019)

Kg9-11 said:


> Nothing wrong with recruting players. I know of a of team that has coaches just like you say. That team produces more top talent then any other team, at least on the girls side. Not all players can be developed. Alot of kids that are young are just athletic doesn't mean they are soccer players.


I agree, nothing wrong with recruiting. But if the coaches are like you say, then they are not ‘producing’ talent. They are just putting together the best players. Recognize the distinction.


----------



## toucan (Apr 16, 2019)

Paul Spacey said:


> Both.
> 
> Coaches who only recruit are easy to spot. Just watch/listen to them on the sideline (often they look like Uncle Buck and sound like Donald Trump). They from winning/successful teams and good luck to them but they have little idea about how to develop players (they would argue that they don’t need to if they can recruit the best ones).
> 
> ...


Paul, though I appreciate most of your posts, I have to disagree with you here. 

First, very few coaches actually take the time to recruit.  I say this as one who believes that recruitment is an essential element of the job, and who does so assiduously.  I can count on one hand the number of other coaches who regularly spend time looking at players from AYSO or other recreational leagues to find players who have a chance to become special.  And the same is true for coaches who actively look at other club teams for kids who might benefit if they switch teams.  In real life, these coaches are rare.

Second, I don't believe you can spot coaches who recruit just by watching their "run and gun" teams.   I would say that 80% or more of *all* coaches in club soccer coach that way, so even if a recruiter coaches that way, you could not tell the difference. 

Third, coaches who actively recruit tend to be *more* industrious than those who don't, and are thus *more* likely to learn how to develop their teams and players.  Anectodally speaking, do you really a know hard-working coach who spends time recruiting players but does nothing else to develop them?  I don't. 

It is easy to say that a coach who spends time recruiting does so because he doesn't "develop" his own players.  But I think that is a lie.  Coaches who work hard to recruit players are industrious; they are more likely to work hard to develop players.  And in my experience, they have quality teams because they do so.  People who claim that coaches who recruit "don't develop" are looking for an easy excuse to diminish the results of those who often work harder than they do.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Apr 16, 2019)

toucan said:


> Paul, though I appreciate most of your posts, I have to disagree with you here.
> 
> First, very few coaches actually take the time to recruit.  I say this as one who believes that recruitment is an essential element of the job, and who does so assiduously.  I can count on one hand the number of other coaches who regularly spend time looking at players from AYSO or other recreational leagues to find players who have a chance to become special.  And the same is true for coaches who actively look at other club teams for kids who might benefit if they switch teams.  In real life, these coaches are rare.
> 
> ...


If you read my post then did you not see that I mentioned a couple of times that recruitment is necessary? So I’m advocating recruitment (providing coaches are also developing, as you rightly mention).

Also, I don’t recall saying that coaches who recruit don’t develop at all. I referenced the Uncle Buck/Donald Trump type coach; they are not developing anyone. Period.

You make some excellent points in your post which I agree with; I’m just not sure they relate to my response and the view I was trying to get across.

And the last thing I want to do is diminish the achievements of others. I’m always delighted to see any coach/team/club playing an attractive, progressive brand of soccer and go out of my way to complement them every single time (because I don’t see it too often). Rather than diminishing, I champion those people and teams.


----------



## Snchz13 (Apr 17, 2019)

toucan said:


> So, you don't charge at all?  Or, you charge less than other clubs?  How much less?  Inasmuch as you raised the issue, can you share your club's fee structure with us?
> 
> And what does it mean when you say that "this space  is for player development?"  Do you mean that only your club, which has not yet fielded a single fall team, actually provides "player development?"  Do you mean that clubs that charge fees do not provide "player development?"


Our coaches have to get paid, field rental has to be paid, registrations, uniforms, etc.  So yes, we have to charge.  We do not have sponsors that would make that possible.  But we do not charge $1,500 a season plus uniforms, plus tournaments, plus ref fees. Which is what an “average” club team charges.  I’ve coached other clubs and know how much it is.    If you are actually interested I have no problem sharing our fees, otherwise I don’t think this is the place for that.  I don’t see other clubs posting their fees in the forum.

When I talk about development:  
We focus on creating soccer players with the three main characteristics in mind.  Technical, Fitness and Tactical.  We do not want the one big, fast player that will dribble past everyone at u8 and the coach decides to give the ball to him at all cost, he takes the corner kicks, goal kicks, throw ins, pKs, everything.
Our focus is to create player who know how to play from the back, who know how to use both feet, receive the ball under pressure, etc.  I can go on and on.    

Our main goal to start is that we teach kids how to play.  At first, they don’t have to play for us, we start as a soccer school.  As time goes on and when we have enough players to field teams, then we will do that.  Right now, we welcome everyone, we teach everyone.  

Some of our coaches have coached club soccer, high school soccer, they have had teams for years and have develop players.  Some make it to college, some finish after high school.  Not all players make it. It’s how it works.


----------



## SoccerGeek (Apr 17, 2019)

My question is the following. How many years of experience do the coaches running this club have. What licenses do they have. Have they coached flight 1/Premier/ DA level teams?

Sounds very unorganized.


----------



## ToonArmy (Apr 18, 2019)

They may not be organized if comparing to the big clubs around the area but what start up club is. I am happy to see an attempt to establish a club in Santa Ana. There is a ton of soccer talent in Santa Ana on the boys side. All 6 of the public high school teams do well and have won a lot of CIF titles and have state championships and national championships. A lot of those kids are Sunday leagers who don't have the money for club or the transportation. Some are able to play club probably on scholarship and there have been recent local kids succeed one was drafted 1 overall in MLS another is playing in USL OCSC And a couple of girls currently playing D1 but boys is where the city has the talent. If at the least they can keep the local talent and give the Sunday leagers a club option that should be better training I wouldn't be surprised if they have success. 

Calling it Club America Academy may make it sound more than what it is. I don't know.


----------



## Sokrplayer75 (Apr 18, 2019)

Snchz13 said:


> Our coaches have to get paid, field rental has to be paid, registrations, uniforms, etc.  So yes, we have to charge.  We do not have sponsors that would make that possible.  But we do not charge $1,500 a season plus uniforms, plus tournaments, plus ref fees. Which is what an “average” club team charges.  I’ve coached other clubs and know how much it is.    If you are actually interested I have no problem sharing our fees, otherwise I don’t think this is the place for that.  I don’t see other clubs posting their fees in the forum.
> 
> When I talk about development:
> We focus on creating soccer players with the three main characteristics in mind.  Technical, Fitness and Tactical.  We do not want the one big, fast player that will dribble past everyone at u8 and the coach decides to give the ball to him at all cost, he takes the corner kicks, goal kicks, throw ins, pKs, everything.
> ...


Very well said, everything you say is true......good luck with your program!!!


----------



## Kg9-11 (Apr 18, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> They may not be organized if comparing to the big clubs around the area but what start up club is. I am happy to see an attempt to establish a club in Santa Ana. There is a ton of soccer talent in Santa Ana on the boys side. All 6 of the public high school teams do well and have won a lot of CIF titles and have state championships and national championships. A lot of those kids are Sunday leagers who don't have the money for club or the transportation. Some are able to play club probably on scholarship and there have been recent local kids succeed one was drafted 1 overall in MLS another is playing in USL OCSC And a couple of girls currently playing D1 but boys is where the city has the talent. If at the least they can keep the local talent and give the Sunday leagers a club option that should be better training I wouldn't be surprised if they have success.
> 
> Calling it Club America Academy may make it sound more than what it is. I don't know.



Totally agree. Alot of clubs a very organized and don't win much. Santa ana has so much talent for boys and girls. All the money they charge to play at a high level club is the very reason why US has trouble qualifying to the WC.


----------



## SoccerGeek (Apr 18, 2019)

ToonArmy said:


> They may not be organized if comparing to the big clubs around the area but what start up club is. I am happy to see an attempt to establish a club in Santa Ana. There is a ton of soccer talent in Santa Ana on the boys side. All 6 of the public high school teams do well and have won a lot of CIF titles and have state championships and national championships. A lot of those kids are Sunday leagers who don't have the money for club or the transportation. Some are able to play club probably on scholarship and there have been recent local kids succeed one was drafted 1 overall in MLS another is playing in USL OCSC And a couple of girls currently playing D1 but boys is where the city has the talent. If at the least they can keep the local talent and give the Sunday leagers a club option that should be better training I wouldn't be surprised if they have success.
> 
> Calling it Club America Academy may make it sound more than what it is. I don't know.



This is not the first time this has been done. There was “Cruz Azul”, “Xolo”, and “Monarcas” all claim to be connected to the pro teams. The problem is and will always be the following.

Even over at the huge clubs or mega clubs the club doesn't matter. What matters is the coach that is training week after week are son/daughter.  If America OC has a coach that has never had a top tier team. Just because they changed there name does not mean there coaching over night got better. Even if America gives them there curriculum. There is no way the local santa ana coach can match that. They train 4-5 times a week and they have classroom sessions and all the financial resources and staff to fully develop a player that they can possible sell in the future.

Snchz13: Many players do not make it far or quit after high school.

-Then why affiliate yourself with a pro club if it is not to open doors for players?


The market that your trying to reach do not go on the So cal forums. Your reaching out to the pay to play players. That is why is called America OC and Not America Santa Ana.


----------



## focomoso (Apr 18, 2019)

SoccerGeek said:


> My question is the following. How many years of experience do the coaches running this club have. What licenses do they have. Have they coached flight 1/Premier/ DA level teams?
> 
> Sounds very unorganized.


Unless there's a wealthy patron who pays for a team for their kid, this is how just about every club starts.


----------



## Snchz13 (Apr 18, 2019)

SoccerGeek said:


> This is not the first time this has been done. There was “Cruz Azul”, “Xolo”, and “Monarcas” all claim to be connected to the pro teams. The problem is and will always be the following.
> 
> Even over at the huge clubs or mega clubs the club doesn't matter. What matters is the coach that is training week after week are son/daughter.  If America OC has a coach that has never had a top tier team. Just because they changed there name does not mean there coaching over night got better. Even if America gives them there curriculum. There is no way the local santa ana coach can match that. They train 4-5 times a week and they have classroom sessions and all the financial resources and staff to fully develop a player that they can possible sell in the future.
> 
> ...


You are right, Monarcas is still a team in Santa Ana that is affiliated with the pro-club.  The coaches do come to scout, but it’s about once a year, and they host a tournament where they see different teams, so technically, you don’t have to play for Monarcas, just attend the tournament and get a chance to be seen. 

With America we were promised that it doesn’t happen here.  We will see in a few months if that’s the case.   We do want to open the doors for the future, but our focus has to start with the young ones.  Maybe we make an older team and that could be the face of the program right now.  But ultimately, we want to build it from the bottom.  

And you are correct, maybe posting on here might not get me the players I’m looking for.  But maybe there’s someone interested, or knows someone, or a sponsor, etc.  If we can take advantage of any word of mouth, social interaction, etc. that would be great.


----------



## StrikerOC (Apr 24, 2019)

Paul Spacey said:


> I agree, nothing wrong with recruiting. But if the coaches are like you say, then they are not ‘producing’ talent. They are just putting together the best players. Recognize the distinction.


If a coach is recruiting top talent, then player development is normally a byproduct of that. There are lots and lots of good coaches in Socal who are focused on developing kids the right way but if you have half the squad that is flight 1 talent and half the squad that is flight 2/3 talent then the flight 1 talent is held back. Playing with the best players is the best way to develop kids at this age. You can have a really good player or two but if there teammates can't take a good first touch when receiving a pass then the talented players are just held back.


----------



## Paul Spacey (Apr 24, 2019)

StrikerOC said:


> If a coach is recruiting top talent, then player development is normally a byproduct of that. There are lots and lots of good coaches in Socal who are focused on developing kids the right way but if you have half the squad that is flight 1 talent and half the squad that is flight 2/3 talent then the flight 1 talent is held back. Playing with the best players is the best way to develop kids at this age. You can have a really good player or two but if there teammates can't take a good first touch when receiving a pass then the talented players are just held back.


And I touched on that point in another post in this thread which perhaps you missed. Recruitment and development go together as it’s important to have an evenly balanced roster in terms of quality; that promotes competition and fosters development, providing the other required aspects are also in place.

Simply putting together the best players is not development in itself though and it’s not going to help those players develop optimally if they are not also being given the right level of coaching and mentorship. If they are, fantastic, they are in a great environment. If they are not, they will be caught and passed by their peers over time.


----------



## Dominic (Apr 24, 2019)

The Pats Boys 98,99,00 recruited heavily from Santa Ana and had strong teams. Where is coach Mario now?


----------



## Not_that_Serious (Apr 30, 2019)

Dominic said:


> The Pats Boys 98,99,00 recruited heavily from Santa Ana and had strong teams. Where is coach Mario now?


Some South OC teams have entire teams made of kids mainly from SA, Anaheim and Garden Grove. Nothing new.

Forgot Pumas, Tigres, Chivas...and so forth. We all know the affiliation deal. My point was the clubs often just lend the name out and dont care how they use the logo or brand. A website is pretty fundamental for a business in this day in age.

Is this the same Club America from 7-9 years ago with Sergio?


----------



## SoccerGeek (Apr 30, 2019)

I really want to see who the coaches are. The name of the club does not matter. The coach/trainer is what matters. Even if “America give the coaches there curriculum”. Does not mean the coaches will be able to implement it.

Seems to me like flight 2 coaches trying to make some noise.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (May 1, 2019)

SoccerGeek said:


> I really want to see who the coaches are. The name of the club does not matter. The coach/trainer is what matters. Even if “America give the coaches there curriculum”. Does not mean the coaches will be able to implement it.
> 
> Seems to me like flight 2 coaches trying to make some noise.


People get too caught up in flight levels. Have good coaches at lower flights and terrible ones at higher flights. What matters is putting gets at the correct level to develop. Seen many solid flight 1 and flight 2 teams drop down a level to improve. You will always get the coaches/clubs who will place the kids in the highest flight just to sell parents but still good coaches out there who dont care about what flight it is when doing their job. A lot of good coaches in Sunday leagues who dont have licenses but grew up playing at high levels in their countries. When you start charging more money and doing it within the construct of our current soccer system, then coaches/clubs should get staff obtaining a certain level of coaching license.


----------



## SoccerGeek (May 2, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> People get too caught up in flight levels. Have good coaches at lower flights and terrible ones at higher flights. What matters is putting gets at the correct level to develop. Seen many solid flight 1 and flight 2 teams drop down a level to improve. You will always get the coaches/clubs who will place the kids in the highest flight just to sell parents but still good coaches out there who dont care about what flight it is when doing their job. A lot of good coaches in Sunday leagues who dont have licenses but grew up playing at high levels in their countries. When you start charging more money and doing it within the construct of our current soccer system, then coaches/clubs should get staff obtaining a certain level of coaching license.


So I looked up the email Sanchez613@att.net and it shows Coach Jose sanchez. He coached at oc surf and Strikers fc south coast and oceanview high school and therefore i emailed there DOC from surf and President from strikers. He was dismissed from O.C surf and Strikers for some the issues. 

I don’t recommend paying for his services. Money tends to disappear. 

Main reason I was asking who is in charge of the club.


----------



## El Clasico (May 3, 2019)

Dude, you need to give it a rest.  If you have an issue with the guy, man up and go have a face to face. Don't you realize how transparent you are on this board?


----------



## timbuck (May 3, 2019)

SoccerGeek said:


> So I looked up the email Sanchez613@att.net and it shows Coach Jose sanchez. He coached at oc surf and Strikers fc south coast and oceanview high school and therefore i emailed there DOC from surf and President from strikers. He was dismissed from O.C surf and Strikers for some the issues.
> 
> I don’t recommend paying for his services. Money tends to disappear.
> 
> Main reason I was asking who is in charge of the club.


Pretty sure Mr Sanchez could call his attorney and have a word with you, oc surf and Strikers. Not sure if you know the oc surf and Strikers people and this was just conversation among friends. Or if you called them blindly to ask why he’s no longer there.


----------



## Not_that_Serious (May 3, 2019)

SoccerGeek said:


> So I looked up the email Sanchez613@att.net and it shows Coach Jose sanchez. He coached at oc surf and Strikers fc south coast and oceanview high school and therefore i emailed there DOC from surf and President from strikers. He was dismissed from O.C surf and Strikers for some the issues.
> 
> I don’t recommend paying for his services. Money tends to disappear.
> 
> Main reason I was asking who is in charge of the club.


taking word of admins at those places? Those clubs are the epitome of strong ethics


----------



## Snchz13 (May 3, 2019)

SoccerGeek said:


> So I looked up the email Sanchez613@att.net and it shows Coach Jose sanchez. He coached at oc surf and Strikers fc south coast and oceanview high school and therefore i emailed there DOC from surf and President from strikers. He was dismissed from O.C surf and Strikers for some the issues.
> 
> I don’t recommend paying for his services. Money tends to disappear.
> 
> Main reason I was asking who is in charge of the club.



I didn’t know you were soo invested in this.  Do you even have kids who are looking to move?  What’s your motive?!  Or are you just bored and want to stir things?!  You need to get over it, I’ve only come here to help get players.  Whats your endgame to try to dig information about this coach if it doesn’t even have to do with you??!!   You also forgot some more information; coached in Massachusetts, coached at Laguna Beach HS, oh did you  also read an article about a guy getting shot at the HB Sports Complex, this coach stood in between his players and the attacker...  

Now whoever gave you that information that the coach was dismissed, I would like to know who told you that.  Because like @timbuck said, this can be taken to a lawyer.  This sounds like defamation.


----------



## Snchz13 (May 3, 2019)

Not_that_Serious said:


> Some South OC teams have entire teams made of kids mainly from SA, Anaheim and Garden Grove. Nothing new.
> 
> Forgot Pumas, Tigres, Chivas...and so forth. We all know the affiliation deal. My point was the clubs often just lend the name out and dont care how they use the logo or brand. A website is pretty fundamental for a business in this day in age.
> 
> Is this the same Club America from 7-9 years ago with Sergio?


This is not the same America with sergio.  I know which one you are talking about though.  After him, came Patiño(former Pro-America Player). But he left with the kids elsewhere, then there were others.  Since then there has been 3 or 4 different groups who have tried to make something of it.  All have failed because of “coaches stealing players”, money, etc.


----------



## SoccerGeek (May 3, 2019)

Snchz13 said:


> I didn’t know you were soo invested in this.  Do you even have kids who are looking to move?  What’s your motive?!  Or are you just bored and want to stir things?!  You need to get over it, I’ve only come here to help get players.  Whats your endgame to try to dig information about this coach if it doesn’t even have to do with you??!!   You also forgot some more information; coached in Massachusetts, coached at Laguna Beach HS, oh did you  also read an article about a guy getting shot at the HB Sports Complex, this coach stood in between his players and the attacker...
> 
> Now whoever gave you that information that the coach was dismissed, I would like to know who told you that.  Because like @timbuck said, this can be taken to a lawyer.  This sounds like defamation.



“SoccerGeek” hello!!! 

The soccer community is small and eventually everyone finds out. Good luck coach!


----------

